# The OCTANE site is up and running



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

Whats the link to the websight?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Woops I forgot that part here ya go.

www.FuelTheHunt.com


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Those must be some good magnets in those quivers did you see the warning?


WARNING
Strong magnetic field can cause personal injury or death to individuals with medical implants or other magnetic field sensitive medical conditions.

Pacemakers and Defibrillators
Pacemakers and defibrillators can be sensitive to strong magnetic fields. If you or someone in your household has a pacemaker or defibrillator, or has health issues that require that you wear electronics of any sort, avoid magnets completely until you consult your doctor!

Damage to Magnetic Storage Media
Magnetic fields can cause damage to magnetic storage media. These include: cassette tapes, floppy disks, credit cards, videotapes, and computer hard drives. Keep all magnets at least 24 inches away from all types of magnetic media.

Damage to Electronics
Certain electronic devices are sensitive to magnetic fields and may be damaged permanently or temporarily disabled if exposed to a magnetic field that is too strong. Any video screen or television will become distorted and/or discolored if exposed to a strong magnetic field. While damaged screens can usually be demagnetized, it’s often tricky and may require qualified service technicians to do so. Other electronic devices like cell phones and pagers can also be damaged. Store your magnets in a safe place away from electronics of any kind.


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

hahaha yeh that is awesome i cant wait to see one in person!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome stuff........
Looking at getting the 1 piece quiver for sure and possibly the Hostage Pro. :darkbeer:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Awesome*

I knew I was going to get the 1 pc. quiver, but might also buy a Stabilizer also. I was going to have to have my Posten sent off for dipping in Max 4 anyhow. So what the heck lets go all out.


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Wow*

Thats the first ive saw of the Octane lineup, and wow that is some nice looking stuff!!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

looks like some cool stuff for you bowtech guys


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I really like the quiver, and am pretty fond of the stabs too.

I have one complaint that may keep me from buying them --- the red 

They look good, but my set up is Max 4 with black and orange...the red just won't look right.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That quiver is awesome! Anyone know how much they cost? I'm sure its not pretty! I dont shoot a bowtech but I would put one on my Martin!:wink:


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*quiver*

i got a 82nd, and have two piece fuse on it now. it works fine, but i am going to sell it, and get the one piece octane. is this a bowtech company, because bowtech came up on their header, when you go to the web site ? if it is a bowtech company, then i guess i can get one through my bowtech dealer. does anyone know ? :set1_applaud:


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Marketing*

From site: "It’s engineered to actually enhance a bow’s physics and proactively work in favor of the hunter."

Now that is some marketing!??!?!?


----------



## fusion3 (Nov 22, 2007)

the quivers are $119 and $129. not cheap i know.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Red??*

Why Red? Not diggin that much


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, after looking and seeing the quiver, and the stab in black....I am thinking oh YES< that would look cool on my Elite Fire AT edition.....YES!!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

leebo-hunter said:


> i got a 82nd, and have two piece fuse on it now. it works fine, but i am going to sell it, and get the one piece octane. is this a bowtech company, because bowtech came up on their header, when you go to the web site ? if it is a bowtech company, then i guess i can get one through my bowtech dealer. does anyone know ? :set1_applaud:


Octane is to Bowtech as Fuse is to Hoyt I do Believe. I just wish they were offering the 7" Stab in black. I had also heard that there were only a couple heads out there that were not compatible with the magnets in the quivers and G5's were not one of the ones that were incompatible. How can the G5's work with the magnets? aren't they Stainless?


Kris


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*quiver*

i am getting one for my 82nd. BEAVER, if you like it, buy it. you can always paint, or mark out the red. that is what i plan on doing with it. :idea1:


----------



## wildbill2588 (Jul 27, 2007)

did any of you notice the difference in quivers on the home page and when you click on quivers 2 piece. They are 2 totally designed quivers I think. The problem is I love the one on the homepage better. I wonder how quiet they will be, I have always loved fuse products, but these look like a great quiver....


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

kris bassett said:


> Octane is to Bowtech as Fuse is to Hoyt I do Believe. I just wish they were offering the 7" Stab in black. I had also heard that there were only a couple heads out there that were not compatible with the magnets in the quivers and G5's were not one of the ones that were incompatible. How can the G5's work with the magnets? aren't they Stainless?
> 
> 
> Kris


There are many different stainless steel alloys. The ones that are truly non-magnetic can't be hardened therefor won't hold an edge. The type of alloys that are used for blades are attracted to magnets but just not as strong an attraction as non-stainless alloys. If these magnets will stop a pacemaker they'll hold a G5.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

I tried to order a sweatshirt and could not get the transaction to go through. It kept getting rejected without any info about why or what field(s) was the cause.

So I quit. Perhaps they still have a few bugs to work out.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

> did any of you notice the difference in quivers on the home page and when you click on quivers 2 piece. They are 2 totally designed quivers I think


Same Quiver........completly customizable


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

PAstringking said:


> looks like some cool stuff for you bowtech guys


They'll fit most every brand on the market; not just BowTech's and Diamond's.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

leebo-hunter said:


> i got a 82nd, and have two piece fuse on it now. it works fine, but i am going to sell it, and get the one piece octane. is this a bowtech company, because bowtech came up on their header, when you go to the web site ? if it is a bowtech company, then i guess i can get one through my bowtech dealer. does anyone know ? :set1_applaud:


Not all but a lot of BowTech & Diamond dealers have signed up to sell Octane accessories. You'll need to call your local dealers to see if they're going to be selling them.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

price on stabs?


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*quiver*

a bowtech sales rep got back to me real fast, and said, that i should contact my bowtech dealer. i can order one from him, if he decides to carry the octane line. they also told me that you will be able to order from octane's website, as soon as they are up, and running. they gave me the msrp. price on the single piece quiver, which was $129.00. i hope they will be taking orders soon. :set1_applaud:


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

i really like the two pice quiver (no more drilling and milling on fuse stuff to make it fit my guardian)

just 3 more questions: 
i ll use the quiver only with target points (hunting is prohibited overhere)
how tight do they fit into the magnet/does it work at all?
could someone please post a close up picture of the magnets/does know the patent nr.?
when will the quiver be avaliable?


----------



## doninva (Jan 2, 2005)

*Price on stabs*

Anybody know???



jrsarch said:


> price on stabs?


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a chance to see this stuff in person at the ATA Show, and I think it's awsome. I especially liked the quivers.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*We are Up for it*



BowTech_Shooter said:


> Not all but a lot of BowTech & Diamond dealers have signed up to sell Octane accessories. You'll need to call your local dealers to see if they're going to be selling them.


We will have a bunch come the end of February! 

MJ


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*octane quiver*

getting the one piece detachable. they list for$129.00. wondering how much the dealers will sell them for?


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

archery is becoming a rich man's sport. :sad:


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

One thing if you do buy a quiver it can save money. 
Just put it near you wallet, your debit or credit cards card may not work.


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

According to Pat Dinan at Bowtech they will have a 7" stab. in black.



kris bassett said:


> Octane is to Bowtech as Fuse is to Hoyt I do Believe. I just wish they were offering the 7" Stab in black. I had also heard that there were only a couple heads out there that were not compatible with the magnets in the quivers and G5's were not one of the ones that were incompatible. How can the G5's work with the magnets? aren't they Stainless?
> 
> 
> Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

killsumptin said:


> According to Pat Dinan at Bowtech they will have a 7" stab. in black.



That sure would make a nice addition to my Black and Max 4 101st:wink:

Kris


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

When is this stuff starting to ship?? Id really like to order a black 7" too! :darkbeer:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

They will be delivering mid March, sounds like a while but we're more than 1/2 way through Feb already.


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

*octane quiver*

any dealers get them yet ?


----------

